

Show HN: An open source note-taking app that respects your privacy - gtufano
http://www.janusnotes.com

======
gtufano
For iOS (Universal) and OS X (10.7+). Synchronizes notes via dropbox, and
encrypts the text of the notes with RNCryptor. Sources (MIT licensed) are on
[https://github.com/ilTofa/janusnotes](https://github.com/ilTofa/janusnotes)

~~~
andrewcooke
no criticism intended, just to help a good project, here are some fixes to the
english: _in_ this version; or _take_ a voice; register [no from] here; to
_also share_ ; _tap the_ Prefs; _Do_ the same; dropbox [no so] to avoid;
_keep_ your data as safe; data _are_ safe; _we_ have no access to anything
_other_ than; no idea [no on] how.

~~~
gtufano
Thank you very much, fixed. :)

------
basyt
If the creator shared this, I give you full marks! I like this app, it is
simple and it encrypts my stuff, so all is well.

But I have a Feature Request: In a further version, it should be possible to
organize notebooks into folders(like Evernote)and my move from Evernote shall
be complete!

~~~
gtufano
I'm thinking about tags (an often requested feature). The tags availability
could allow a folders/notebooks-like UI (not unlike the Gmail tags show as
folders in IMAP clients).

------
bennyg
Ahh very nice. I have a similar one that is waiting on review in the app store
right now haha. Very cool. Mine's going to be called Onions, but it's not out
yet. Mine also doesn't have pictures, dropbox, or anything else yet - just
notes.

www.onions.io

------
pervycreeper
Great idea, but it's too bad there's even a need for this in the first place.
I'm curious why Dropbox's own client has text editing facilities on Andriod,
but not on ios.

------
lost_name
Is the privacy focus the result of some other note taking app's failure, a
reassurance for those concerned about it, or a response to NSA things?

Something else maybe?

~~~
gtufano
Basically it started as a personal need/itch to scratch. Also, I'm old enough
to remember when my data were my data, applications were my applications and
no other entities were interested in what I do/write/see. ;) The NSA things
helped my decision to do this, but I was thinking about the program from
before.

I decided to open source the code after a review on the App Store (probably
the US one) that basically said: "Who are you and why should I trust you".
This comment hit a button inside me (and was fundamentally true).

------
antjanus
As someone with the same name. I approve.

------
tmikaeld
I'm impressed actually.

------
mkramlich
vim + TrueCrypt

~~~
sneak
iOS

